# [SOLVED]cant fix firmware ipw2100 bug...

## tom1502

Hi,

i am using:

udev-070 

ipw2100 1.1.3

and am unable to use my wireless, because dmesg says:

```

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:0a.0 disabled

ipw2100: probe of 0000:02:0a.0 failed with error -5

ieee80211_crypt: unregistered algorithm 'NULL' (deinit)

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.6

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 1.1.3

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

ipw2100: eth1: Firmware 'ipw2100-1.3.fw' not available or load failed.

ipw2100: eth1: ipw2100_get_firmware failed: -2

ipw2100: eth1: Failed to power on the adapter.

ipw2100: eth1: Failed to start the firmware.

ipw2100Error calling register_netdev.

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:0a.0 disabled

ipw2100: probe of 0000:02:0a.0 failed with error -5

ieee80211_crypt: unregistered algorithm 'NULL' (deinit)

```

PLEASE HELP ME  :Smile: Last edited by tom1502 on Mon Dec 12, 2005 9:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dgaffuri

Have you emerged the ipw2100-firmware?

----------

## tom1502

of course, and it is in /lib/firmware and ~/hotpug/firmware...

kernel-version is 2.6.14 (gentoo-sources)

----------

## dgaffuri

Have you tried to upgrade udev? Or take a look here for udev rules required changes. I've not really understood which udev versions have this problem. I've udev-070-r1 (without that rule) and it worked flawlessly with Gentoo 2.6.14, 2.6.14-r1, 2.6.14.-r2, and now with vanilla 2.6.15-rc2 (on which I'm running now, posting with in kernel ipw2200).

----------

## tom1502

yes i tried to upgrad, ive upgraded to 073... no effect.

ill try the vanilla-src's + 2.6.15 ... maybe this helps 

ill report

----------

## tom1502

hi there,

using the vanilla-src's 2.6.15 didnt take effect... still cannont load firmware... so can plz anyone help me?!

----------

## dgaffuri

Just a doubt, do you have FW_LOADER enabled in kernel .config?

----------

## evillase

i am running:

kernel 2.6.14-r2 (gentoo-sources)

udev 070

did you disable ieee80211 in your kernel and disable ipw2100 (if you disable ieee80211 this goes away also).

clean out your ipw2100 modules and firmware

emerge ipw2100

you will get ieee80211

ipw2100 firmware

ipw2100 module

 it should install your firmware and compile a module and it should be loaded when you boot up.

----------

## tom1502

Hi,

ive been looking for FW_LOADER in kernel-config... ive just found CONFIG_FW_LOADER... u meant thisone? this is enabled...

what i have been trying:

compile kernel with build in ipw2100... compile kernel with ipw2100 as Module(both incl. ieee...)

compile kernel without ipw2100, but ieee && emerge ipw..

compile kernel without ipw2100 and without ieee...  && emerge ipw... (incl. ieee)

nothing worked. 

i am using vanilla src's 2.6.15-r2, but i have been trying lots  :Wink: 

i use udev 073, 070 didnt work too... 

i have beentring to boot with pci=routeirq(found this in dmesg with hint to try if a PCI-Device dont work), dindt take effect too...

ah... of course all the time frimware is installed in /lib/firmware!

filenames in /lib/firmware and the notification in dmesg are the same...

so new ideas needed!!!! 

Would be cool if we cna fix that !!!

Thx Tom

BTW: ipw2100 is runnign fine under WindowsXP, and has been workin with Suse 9.3| 9.2 ... (well i dont like suse, just fyi!  :Smile:  )

----------

## tom1502

no news for me?

i cant get it fixed and am currently forced to use Win... 

i am not glad about this...

so ideas would be great!

Thx

Tom

----------

## avmian

I have exactly the same problem.

This post just to have notification.

I will let you know if i find a solution.

Dav.

----------

## dgaffuri

 *tom1502 wrote:*   

> ive been looking for FW_LOADER in kernel-config... ive just found CONFIG_FW_LOADER... u meant thisone? this is enabled...

 

Yes, I meant that. Sorry but I don't have other suggestions. Now I'm running 2.6.15-rc5 (the module is ipw2200, not ipw2100) and it still works, as it worked with rc4. If I'll find something relevant while looking around I will post here. Good luck.

----------

## tom1502

I read on ipw2100.sourceforge.net that since version 1.0.5 the firmware loading must be done by hotplug, so could this be a hotplug problem? I've checked the /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent file if path is correct and it is set to /lib/firmware as it should be... 

Anyone ideas where the problem could be(maybe hotplug...)

Tom

----------

## tom1502

hi guys,

its fixed now, have upgraded udev(077-r3) and now its workin fine!

Tom

----------

## dgaffuri

Glad to know. May you please edit the top post and add [solved] to the subject? In this way other people with same problem may quickly find the solution.

----------

